# Helmut raiser seminar in fl 2011



## Mike Rivers (Sep 20, 2007)

We are pleased to present world renowned Multiple BSP winner and WUSV competitor, Winner of the Masters Tournament, founder of the RSV 2000 ,Dr.Helmut Raiser for a Tracking, Obedience and Protection Seminar on Novemeber 18,19,20,2011. The seminar will take place in the Alachula/Gainesville area. This is a rare opportunity to attend a seminar given by Dr. Raiser in the USA. Dr. Raiser needs no introduction. There are only 8 working spots left. When contacting please include information about your dog, your level of experience etc auditing spots are limited. Please contact Mike at 352 362 2054 or[email protected] for more information. Dr. Raiser will present his seminar with theory in the morning and working practice in the afternoon. Looking at past seminar reviews, Dr. Raiser is an exceptional teacher. This is a seminar not to be missed.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

The next 6 months will creep by. Very much so looking forward to this! Anyone else going?


----------



## Mike Rivers (Sep 20, 2007)

The response has been great. Working spots are filling up fast. We are planning on a great event.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Looks like an excellent event Mike! You know you can count on Justin and I if you need any help at all!


----------



## Mike Rivers (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks. Almost all working spots were filled by Tuesday. See you guys up here.


----------



## Mike Rivers (Sep 20, 2007)

We have had two working spots open up. _If you would like to reserve them please contact me ASAP. Thanks._


----------



## Mike Rivers (Sep 20, 2007)

We wil have information soon on a hotel for the event.


----------



## Mike Rivers (Sep 20, 2007)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/2011-Dr-Helmut-Raiser-Seminar-Florida/260193480686750


----------



## Mike Rivers (Sep 20, 2007)

Anyone that has a reserved working spot, please confirm by e-mail that you are attending. Also here is a facebook link for updates and other information regarding the seminar. 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/2011-Dr-Helmut-Raiser-Seminar-Florida/260193480686750


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Would anyone be willing to distribute fliers about 'Justice for Hex' during the seminar?


----------



## Mike Rivers (Sep 20, 2007)

Hello,
Please contact us, we would be more then willing to have them passed around in order to help. [email protected]


----------



## Mike Rivers (Sep 20, 2007)

Anyone wishing an audting spot, please contact to reserve a space. Also here is a Facebook page for updates as we get closer.
http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100003069278571


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

We are getting excited about the Dr. Helmut Raiser seminar this weekend. The facility where it is being held is fantastic. Check out the website of _The Oaks Equestrian Center_ in Lake City, Fl. The Oaks of Lake City, Equestrian Community, Florida
We are looking forward to a great weekend of Schutzhund.


----------



## Mike Rivers (Sep 20, 2007)

Dr. Raiser will be coming this Monday. It is hard to believe that the seminar is almost here. It seems that it was just an idea a year ago. For those attending please link to the Facebook page as we will post directions. Some of the map searches do not lock onto the facility. Here is a link for the facility. The Oaks Equestrian Center - Lake City, FL. With Dr. Raiser and the host facility this is sure to be a great time. If anyone that is attending needs help with hotels please contact me. Auditing spots are open. Hope to see you there.


----------



## Mike Rivers (Sep 20, 2007)

Today we concluded our first day of the seminar. Dr Raiser has delivered a wealth of knowledge in a consise manner. His theoretical portion of the seminar is presented in the best format that I have ever seen in all of the seminars I have attended. He is very forth coming with his knowledge and shares it freely. One of the points he emphasizes is that he is here to train people to train their dogs and he delivers this during the seminar. Onto protection Sat and Sun


----------

